# IPv6 on 3G?



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Starting today I noticed I have IPv6 on 3G. I know you have it on 4G but I didn't know 3G could do it. Anyone else have this happen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## taysider (May 26, 2012)

IPv6 is being rolled out over all networks


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks!. I tried it on my moms stratosphere and her bf's fascinate and they still only have IPv4


----------

